# worried about 2 year old



## Lottie22 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm new here but not to parenting type 1 diabetes....My 26 year old daughter was diagnosed 15 years ago. Her 2 year old daughter has been unwell for the past few weeks on and off. i advised daughter to check little one's blood sugar last night and she was 10.1. this morning, after eating she was 12.2. they booked into see the emergency gp a few hours ago who did not check her bloods but sent them away saying she isn't diabetic!!!! Now, by my knowledge of type 1, these bloods are well outside the range or am i going mad???? she is drinking more, lost weight, off her food, wanting sugar coated cereal only and crying resisting comfort.....
A&E? I would not hesitate myself but trying to offer support to daughter and partner.
Any advice greatly appreciated......


----------



## grovesy (Dec 10, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Robin (Dec 10, 2016)

I would certainly be seeking further advice from somewhere else, either out of hours NHS line, or A and E, if I had a two year old with what I knew to be higher blood sugar levels than they should be, ( and not just as a once off, by the sound of it) and other symptoms.


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 10, 2016)

Many GPs know frighteningly little about diabetes, and most of what they do see is T2, which makes them almost clueless when faced with a young child developing T1 - get a second opinion without delay!  As your daughter is T1 can she test for ketones?  If the little one has high ketones as well as high blood sugar then get her straight to A&E!  Sorry to sound scary but it can develop very quickly in little ones, and better safe than sorry.  Good luck


----------

